# My 68 GTO and I - the personal Story



## 68-GTO (Oct 20, 2013)

Hey folks,
in last week my GTO is arrived in Germany.arty:
I´m very happy now but i have seen a lot of work is to do until he goes on street for driving.
In the container where my car goes in for shipping, the 572 cu in motor where in it too.
also i have the motor here and the gto.:cheers
in the last days i take the paint job from the car and see that he has an accident on right side by the quarter panel and the wheel openings are missing because there is a lot of rust.
here some pictures:
Pick the GTO up:

At Home in his new Garage


Some shots from the holes of rust:




The new motor


In next week i can weld the new metal in.
and i can take the hood, trunkdeck, front fenders and doors to the sandblaster. ( i hope that gives no bad surprise)
the paint from the body i take off by myself.

The next container goes oon the ocean at end next week.
there is in:
Spohn Handling kit
Strange S60 rear end
Wilwood 4 piston brake kit
Spohn front and rear coil over kit 

I hope you enjoy this thread and have your opinion to write it down here.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Nice garage! Looks like you have plenty of room in there to work. You'll need it too because it looks like some serious body work is ahead. How does the frame look? Check the front frame where it joins the side rails for rot. Are you replacing all the brake lines? 

What are you planning for fuel pump and lines to feed that BIG Block? If I remember correctly your car is already Chevy powered so you should be able to utilize the existing frame mounts. What kind of headers are you going to use? I would say no smaller than 2" primary tubes and I would say 2 1/8 -2 1/4" really.


----------



## 68-GTO (Oct 20, 2013)

The frame look´s very good, no rust problems.
yes you´re right there is a 327 chevy in it also the mounts are fit the new motor.
fuel pump i have a mech. holley with 110 gph here, these i going to take.
The headers are Dynatech Competition Headers with 2 1/8 in primary.
yes brake lines i make by myself when i have all parts here and mounted.


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Nice car! 

Where did you find it?

I look forward to watching your progress. Dan


----------



## 68-GTO (Oct 20, 2013)

Hi Dan,

i found it in Reding CA and a buddy from me, shipped it to me here in Germany.

it is usual that the upper front arm had so many shims on one side??


The inner tie rod end look it would be the fail to me, because it scratched on the front end


Yesterday i take some time and grind further:


one new rear deck filler i ordered yesterday because the old one has some holes from rust and in the middle there is no metal, its only putty.


I have found that the roof is a aftermarekt because all the four corners are have welding lines and are be tinned.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

That is how the factory roof is attached and the seams are filled with lead. I'd leave that alone if you are not replacing the full quarter panel.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

:agree Yep, they were done that way at the factory.

Bear


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

That color looks like my car when I first got it, the guy told me it was 1976 trans am red. What color do you plan on painting it? Are you going with a factory color or something else? Enjoy your new toy.


----------



## 68-GTO (Oct 20, 2013)

ALKYGTO said:


> That is how the factory roof is attached and the seams are filled with lead. I'd leave that alone if you are not replacing the full quarter panel.





BearGFR said:


> :agree Yep, they were done that way at the factory.
> Bear


Oh ok, that´s nice to reed, i have make me a lot of mind.
But that is then not aftermarket.



68GTO4004Spd said:


> That color looks like my car when I first got it, the guy told me it was 1976 trans am red. What color do you plan on painting it? Are you going with a factory color or something else? Enjoy your new toy.


i think i make it in the right GTO judge colour.
BUT here in Germany i gives a chain saw company "stihl" the look of the company colour like fit for the car.
Only the hood is going to be black.
i like that.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

(Pssst... Judges were available in more colors than just Carousel Red (Judge orange). That's just the color most folks are familiar with. )

Bear


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

And they didn't make a 68 Judge.


----------



## 68-GTO (Oct 20, 2013)

BearGFR said:


> (Pssst... Judges were available in more colors than just Carousel Red (Judge orange). That's just the color most folks are familiar with. )
> 
> Bear



yes i know, but the orange are my favorit colour.



ALKYGTO said:


> And they didn't make a 68 Judge.


that´s right but my C10 was a C28 the builder in US called him so because there where Camaro Z28 technology inside.
And a c28 it doesnt gives at anytime too. :cheers


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Ok, that truck is Badazzzzz. :cool Love it.


----------



## Pat68HO (Sep 14, 2013)

What color was your GTO originally?


----------



## 68-GTO (Oct 20, 2013)

ALKYGTO said:


> Ok, that truck is Badazzzzz. :cool Love it.


arty:




he has a GMPP crate engine 350 one piece rear main seal and vortec heads.
the truck is fast and loud he makes four black stripes on the street. :cool



Pat68HO said:


> What color was your GTO originally?


i have found some areas which are in dark green metallic are paint.


Today i have check my own sandblaster!
the result are OK for me, the sand i can take for 3 times - than it´s trash.


----------



## 68-GTO (Oct 20, 2013)

over the weekend i take the time to weld some patches in the rust area´s.






the pass side is now nearly ready.


----------



## 68-GTO (Oct 20, 2013)

yesterday i have try to tin.
i think i have well done.


----------



## 68-GTO (Oct 20, 2013)

hi guys,

can you help me?
i search these seals here:



my both are trash.
i dont know the name of these parts.
Thanks :cheers


----------



## 66MichiganTempestC (Feb 1, 2012)

Try rockauto.com part# ALP5002A (really fast shipping to Germany)
I think they're called U-jambs.


----------



## 68-GTO (Oct 20, 2013)

oh yes that are they.
thanks.

they are not include by the seal kit which i have here.


----------



## legend.gto68 (Feb 18, 2014)

Im from South Africa and found that summit racing had all the parts for my GTO and there shipping was fast and reliable.


----------



## 68-GTO (Oct 20, 2013)

i have ordered until today from many companys.
Summit
OPGI
NPD
Year one
Jegs
Ames
Tamraz
Spohn

i have the goodness that all 3 weeks a container start from Houston to Germany.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

68-GTO said:


> i have found some areas which are in dark green metallic are paint.
> 
> 
> Today i have check my own sandblaster!
> the result are OK for me, the sand i can take for 3 times - than it´s trash.


Are you using straight sand (white silica) to sandblast your panels? Could lead to warpage with too much pressure or concentrating on one spot for too long.


----------



## 68-GTO (Oct 20, 2013)

Hey hoo Alky,

it´s Corundum Sand, specialty for sandblasting.
until now i dont have any deformed spots on my pieces.
also i think i make it right.


----------



## legend.gto68 (Feb 18, 2014)

Try using peach pip media it works like a dream to take paint and bondo of without heating or doingany damage to the steel.


----------



## 68-GTO (Oct 20, 2013)

Hey folks,

i have some new pic´s for you.
in the last time i have a lot work done and buy a lot of tools.


----------



## 68-GTO (Oct 20, 2013)




----------



## SCG Pontiac (Feb 23, 2014)

Thats awesome looks like you are doing a great job


----------



## Pat68HO (Sep 14, 2013)

You've done quite a lot of work in such a short amount of time- great job so far! :cheers

BTW, we need more pictures of the amazing (unglaublich?) chopped-nosed-decked-shaved-frenched shoebox Ford in the background!! :eek2:


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Those 68' quarters must be a bitch to get smooth and straight with no body lines and that gentle hump they have, looking good.


----------



## 68-GTO (Oct 20, 2013)

SCG Pontiac said:


> Thats awesome looks like you are doing a great job



:thumbsup:
i´m happy that i can do the most work by myself.
who i bought the car i see only pictures from it, and think ok there is some work to do.
where the car here is arrived i see there is a lot of work to do.
also i must do now the best that i can make.
i must say i dont do a paint job in the past, that is my first doing, and i think is look be awesome.




Pat68HO said:


> You've done quite a lot of work in such a short amount of time- great job so far! :cheers
> 
> BTW, we need more pictures of the amazing (unglaublich?) chopped-nosed-decked-shaved-frenched shoebox Ford in the background!! :eek2:



that is the shoebox from one of my buddys, he want to do a paint job too.
but he see now that is a lot to do, because he see my work on the gto.
now he want give it to a paintshop....



Instg8ter said:


> Those 68' quarters must be a bitch to get smooth and straight with no body lines and that gentle hump they have, looking good.


hell ya, the quarters are make me angry some times and i feel me to want make a wallclock from them.:reddevil:
in past i must weld the new wheel openings (self formed metal) in and now it is very difficult for me, that the edges are straight and smooth.
also i ordered 3 days ago, new wheel openings and quarter patches for both sides.
so i must cut the new one out when the OPGI order are here.
i think that is the easyer way to a good look.

Today i must spray the doors after fill in and take some more pics for you.
also from the shoebox. :thumbsup:


----------



## 68-GTO (Oct 20, 2013)

here you have some more pics.
on some one of them you can see me try to form a wheel opening.
now you understand for sure because i order the right one from OPGI.

What you think about it?


----------



## 68-GTO (Oct 20, 2013)




----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah, like i said that quarter and wheel opening is gonna be fun to get paint ready. Looks like you have the tools and know how. The OPGI patch piece is the way to go rather than trying to fab such a complicated part. On the 66-67 the problem was length, i used a 4' piece of 1x4 pine as a sanding board but at least its a nice equal curve from upper to lower body line. Remember the 68's were praised as a leap forward in body design with the organic curves, muscular humps and endura bumper making it motor trends car of the year.

"The inertial force that started the supercar trend -- Pontiac GTO -- holds a distinctive position in the automotive world for 1968. Not only does it continue to establish the class standard in the fifth year of its existence, but it also represents a unique and revolutionary engineering/styling function. Its salient innovation is the integration of a rubber bumper with the body deign, rendered in a manner that provides a direction and impetus for the entire industry. Never before has an automobile been so successful in confirming the correlation between safety, styling, and performance as the 1968 GTO. With the new combinations of aesthetic unity, unbroken styling lines, decreased body vulnerability, increased impact absorption, and responsive power, handling and controllability, it convincingly proves that optimum design/function criteria for nearly all automotive purposes, can be achieved in one unit.
Pontiac people eat well. Prime rib an inch and a half thick,. choice veal with a grapefruit and cheese condiment, filets, grapefruit in V.S.O.P, brandy for dessert... all in the company cafeteria. maybe that's where they developed their technique."


----------



## 68-GTO (Oct 20, 2013)

well i think the opgi parts are the right way too.
in the one pic you can see my trying, the look is ugly.
that is the way to learn....

until they deliver i can make the roof smooth and order some new "epoxy primer" because the 3 buckets are empty. 

the doors are ready and the fenders too.
the hooh i must sand blasting in the next days, also enough work is to do.


----------



## 68-GTO (Oct 20, 2013)

some updates:

the new wheel openings are in and the passenger side is ready for the paint job.



a few days ago i drove a nova with 632 motor and manual trans.
the manual trans are a tremek t56 and it work very great.
also i need it!
i think the t56 is the better choice to my 4l80e trans.

can you give me a US dealer or builder who can give me a complete conversion kit?
i mean with trans, bellhousing, clutch and clutch kit with cylinders.
also a ready to build in kit...


----------



## 68-GTO (Oct 20, 2013)

???? no one?


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

Hurst Driveline Conversions | TREMEC 5 speed, TREMEC 6 speed Overdirve Transmissions TKO T56 Magnum and Magnum XL Kits

Good Luck

Bill


----------



## 68-GTO (Oct 20, 2013)

:thumbsup: Thanks!


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Looks great 68-GTO!!!! You will be very happy when you are done and driving her around town!!! Dan


----------



## 68-GTO (Oct 20, 2013)

i have take some new pics in these album:

https://imageshack.com/a/toUz/1

The GTO ist now white and today it goes carousel red.

new pics i take in by afternoon.

i have so much fun....


----------



## 68-GTO (Oct 20, 2013)

pics updated.....

please give me your opinions..


----------



## Nightshade 68 HO (Mar 11, 2014)

68-GTO said:


> pics updated.....
> 
> please give me your opinions..




Car and progress look fantastic!


----------



## 68-GTO (Oct 20, 2013)

Today i have installed the door and the front fender with the inner Fender.
All glasses are new and the seals are too.

i love to see the step by step work....


----------



## 68-GTO (Oct 20, 2013)

Hi folks,
why is the involvement so small here?
When you dont interested for my work, you can say it, and i dont share the job with you.

or you have a problem with me?
i dont know it and i can´t change anything, when you dont speak.... 

Dont forget that i´m a german people and my language is different and some sentences you understand perhaps wrong, but that is knowingly from me. 

Also what is going on now?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

It's better when you post photos here instead of linking folks to your image shack site. You may not realize it, but when I clicked on your link I couldn't see the photos without either signing in with my Facebook account or registering for my own Imageshack account. Most folks aren't going to do that - incuding me.

Then again, it's summer and lots of us are out doing things with our own cars or have other projects going. (I'm in the middle of a project to build a new house, for example.)

Please don't interpret the lack of comments on your every post as a lack of interest. We all love watching projects as they progress.

Bear


----------



## rlslavik (Jun 21, 2014)

agreed.

I can't access the photobucket.
no biggie as the other pics are great.
You are making me feel slow and lazy comparing my progress to yours
but that is MY problem.
I prefer pontiac motors in pontiac cars but otherwise it is top notch (great).
That is a LOT of motor you have there.
It will be a blast to drive.

Is this a Business you have doing these cars or just a hobby?
It would seem you are doing this 24/7 to get that much work done.

Keep at it.
I'm impressed and jealous.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks like it's coming along nicely. :cheers


----------



## 68-GTO (Oct 20, 2013)

BearGFR said:


> It's better when you post photos here instead of linking folks to your image shack site. You may not realize it, but when I clicked on your link I couldn't see the photos without either signing in with my Facebook account or registering for my own Imageshack account. Most folks aren't going to do that - incuding me.
> 
> Then again, it's summer and lots of us are out doing things with our own cars or have other projects going. (I'm in the middle of a project to build a new house, for example.)
> 
> ...


ok i understand.
that not all can look in the imageshack album - i dont know it.
i take in the evening pic by pic in this tread.
congrats to your new house!






rlslavik said:


> agreed.
> 
> I can't access the photobucket.
> no biggie as the other pics are great.
> ...


that is only hobby for me.
my work is gutter cleaning and i´m the owner of this company.
Dachrinnenreinigung und Dachrinnenwartung - DRR24.com is my homepage.
my job is near a roofer and i have learnd roofer too.





Rukee said:


> Looks like it's coming along nicely. :cheers


oh yes i hope so, that is so many work but now i can see its going along.:bannana:


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

lookin' good...

Bill


----------



## 68-GTO (Oct 20, 2013)

Folks,

here are the pictures, with the new one from today.


----------



## 68-GTO (Oct 20, 2013)




----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Car looks _awesome_ Manu! Dang you work quick! :bannana:

Have you test fit the engine yet? You may need to notch the front crossmember for that oil pan, I did. 

What headers are you planning on running? That 572 is gonna need to breath. I run the Hooker Super Comp 2 1/8" headers and I did have some ground clearance issues until I modified them. They have one tube on each side that goes around the frame. If you could get by with the 2" tubes that might be the way to go unless you have custom pipes built.

How was the fit on your Endura bumper? It looks great!


----------



## 68-GTO (Oct 20, 2013)

hi John,

no the fit i dont have checked until now because i dont have take out the old motor.
the GTO goes in the next weeks to the german "tüv" test and then i have the german papers, after this i strip him again and change all the parts.... (motgor, trans, rear end, coil over, and resto the frame.....)

i have dynatech´s with have 2 1/8" too.
araoun the frame, that is bad, i must find an other way, that is here in germany not possible.... 

the bumper is a little bit to deep, but i dont can get deeper with the fenders, also i go higher with the bumper...


----------



## 68-GTO (Oct 20, 2013)




----------



## 68-GTO (Oct 20, 2013)

here some new pictures with the new wheels and the decals.
the rear wing i dont like, because this i dont have mount them.
i know it dont give a 68 judge, but i like the look and that is important for me.


----------



## 68-GTO (Oct 20, 2013)




----------



## 68-GTO (Oct 20, 2013)

Here some new pics.
they are all from today.
i need 2 hours to take the body off.








[/URL


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

*Now* it gets interesting. :lurk:




Love the look with the black wheels. Car looks tough. And with a 572 under the hood it will back up the look and then some.

You mentioned getting the car inspected with the small block in place, how long is the inspection good for?


----------



## 68-GTO (Oct 20, 2013)

hi John,

the inspected with the small block is good for to years.
but i have in my papers a 455cu in registered.

the first inspected for the german papers are a little bit difficult, because only a few 
engineer can do this.

the check all two years can make all the engineers and i know some one good.


----------



## 68-GTO (Oct 20, 2013)




----------



## 68-GTO (Oct 20, 2013)




----------



## 68Resto-mod (Nov 10, 2009)

WOW! That is going to be one fast 68. I wish I had the money to put that kind of drive train, suspension and brakes on mine. Attached are some pictures of my 68 project.


Have fun with it. You are doing a great job. An I like your work shop, lots of room and a lift too.


----------



## 68-GTO (Oct 20, 2013)

Your project looks nice.
my frame i make black too, but first i put all parts in.
in my opinion i think steel rims are nicer than alu.

today i will do the front arms clean and install the new poly´s and make them black.

even i ordered the new brake fittings and lines because the proportion valve is now an the mastercylinder at the 7" booster.

to install the header on pass side whas a hell work, must cut a pipe and weld it together in an other angle.
on driver side all be easy.

the garage is not my work, thats only hobby for me and sometimes i help my buddys at her cars.
i´m a roofer.
all the knowledge from cars i learn by doing.


----------



## 68-GTO (Oct 20, 2013)

Update:

i ordered yesterday a new 47,5" Driveshaft with 3,75" OD.
I take a carbon Fiber which solid 1350 joints.
Here i have ordered it:
Home


----------



## 68-GTO (Oct 20, 2013)




----------



## 68-GTO (Oct 20, 2013)




----------



## ibarbuckle (Feb 24, 2014)

As much as I hate to see Chevy parts in a Pontiac, it looks good. Why did you put the open lid on the aircleaner?


----------



## 68-GTO (Oct 20, 2013)

i think with the 1050cfm carb it need so much air that the open lid is the right choice.
but i think too, that the air cleaner is to high and hit the hood.
so i must look when the body is together what i do.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Good lord, this thing is gonna be a Monster! The drivetrain is incredible. Nice work so far! I'm looking forward to some track time and videos :thumbsup:.


----------



## 68-GTO (Oct 20, 2013)

hell yes...
in my mind i cant wait until it is ready....

but there is still a lot to do.

the new dash must in, and the trans tunnel dont fit too.

the new 2"drop spindles came today, so i must take these in too.
my new alligment tool is in the next container so i can set caster and chamber....


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Beast!!!!!

A huge engine, monster rear end and all the bells and whistles to make her stop and handle... I see some speeding tickets in your future and a new set of tires each year! :lol:

Great work!!


----------



## 68-GTO (Oct 20, 2013)

+1

))

Oh yes the tickets are come for sure..

but i think i need the new tyres every two months... 

here some update pics...


----------



## 68-GTO (Oct 20, 2013)




----------



## 68-GTO (Oct 20, 2013)




----------



## Nightshade 68 HO (Mar 11, 2014)

I just buzzed through this Thread, that car has come along great! You will terrify all those tiny German cars....


----------



## 68-GTO (Oct 20, 2013)

oh yes Nightshade, i think so too.

i´m sure there comes many situations which are very funny..


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

looking good...

Bill


----------



## 68-GTO (Oct 20, 2013)




----------



## 68-GTO (Oct 20, 2013)

572 cu in in a 68 GTO - YouTube


----------



## 68-GTO (Oct 20, 2013)

That is the Video from my GTO with the new Motor, in the last posting.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

lookin' and soundin' good...

Bill


----------



## 68-GTO (Oct 20, 2013)

Hey Guys,

i hope you´re all ok. :smile2:

now it´s not more much work to do for me.
the brakes and the clutch are bleeded.
my new seats, and the new dash knobs arrive on monday, thats say me the tracking.
today i have wired the new dashpanel.
in next week i can pick up the dash pad and the center console from the upholstery shop, they make them in black leather for me.

here some pics from today:








i hope you enjoy my thread.
yes i know not everyone like it to take chevy parts...:00/o:


----------



## 68-GTO (Oct 20, 2013)

hey Fo,ks,

here 2 new videos from yesterday.
i have take the good weather for a testdrive.. 

IMG 2910 - YouTube

IMG 2911 - YouTube

WHat do you think about my gto?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Nice. I'd recommend a wide open expanse of pavement before you try and stretch her out. 

"With Great Power comes Great Responsibility".

- Voltaire -

Did you ever get the interior finished? Any pics of that? Love the sound of the car!


----------



## 68-GTO (Oct 20, 2013)

Hi John,

today i have drive the first 100 miles.
but my right feet is to heavy. 
every corner i go diagonally.

that bad ass car make so much fun.....

the interior is not to 100% ready.
the music i must wired and the console is yet at the leather shop.

i show the next and last pics when all is ready.


----------



## 68-GTO (Oct 20, 2013)

Today i have mount the Dashpad and the console.
i think it look great with the seam´s on it.

the new seats are look perfekt in the car.
i took these because they´re looking nearly the old one´s.

the carpet i must order new because i have cut them after the paintjob, and now with the new tunnel it´s to small.
ok that is my failure and now i must pay some "money for learning" :yesnod:

the wires i must fixed behind the dash, when this is done i can screw the glovebox liner in, then i´m ready with my work.

what you´re thinking about the car now.
i´m interested for your opinions.


----------



## 68-GTO (Oct 20, 2013)




----------



## 68-GTO (Oct 20, 2013)




----------



## 68-GTO (Oct 20, 2013)

nobody?
OK i understand.
Thanks


----------



## 1968 GTO Resto-Mod (Nov 27, 2012)

68-GTO said:


> nobody?
> OK i understand.
> Thanks


i look at your thread once in awhile because i also have a 1968 GTO project (but it's not a 'judge' like yours... haha ;-)
i can't see any of your most recently posted photographs.
i don't know what this thread looks like to you but all i can see where the photos should be are black icons with a little yellow frog and text that says "click and discover imageshack."
and i gotta tell ya- i never click a photo icon which redirects me to another site.
also, when you upload photos in another site that must make it difficult for the moderators to assist you with thread problems here.

comments rarely show up in my thread... who cares.
many of the members here enjoy looking in on these projects as they progress but have enough respect for a man's work to keep their opinions to themselves.
also, this makes the comments you do receive that much more meaningful.

herzlichen glückwunsch!
haben Sie einen schönen GTO!

:thumbsup:

danny


----------

